# Leather Steering Wheel Peeling?



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Has anyone had any issues with the leather peeling from the wrap on the steering wheel. The dealer says its from normal wear. I told the service writter that was BS. The car is 8 months old with 17K miles on it.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I barely have over 1000, but continually rub conditioner on it to prevent that. I have another car (bought new) with 207,000 with no peel at all. Have you used cleaner/cond since new??


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

Toro Toro said:


> The dealer says its from normal wear. I told the service writter that was BS. The car is 8 months old with 17K miles on it.


It is BS - it's shorthand for the writer can't be bothered and is trying to get rid of you. Leather is organic and needs a bit of feeding now and again, but peeling in less than 8 months is a warranty issue unless you have been attacking it with files and sandpaper to roughen up the surface.

Call the dealer service manager and if no help there, then call Pontiac customer care. Be polite - I find the "I wonder if you could help me" approach works wonders 

My old Rover has leather on the wheel that is nearly 40 years old - it's a bit tired but has never "peeled".


----------

